# Angiography of the Superior Vena Cava



## lenamarie73 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all,
No one seems to know a definitive answer to this question. I've gotten mixed results in regards to this.

My doc is performing a combined left and right heart cath for congential anomalies. While there he is performing an angiography of the PA's and the SVC. No one knows how to code the SVC portion of it. Can anyone help?

Thanks a million!


----------

